# Naming a company.



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

So for the new year i am starting to brainstorm some ideas for my sole proprietorship that i will register.
Need something unique, catchy and self explanatory.
I was think N.Grauds Carpentry, or Construction
I mean carpentry is more specific, but construction..
At the same time i am sort of tempted to restart my grandpas old company which was called Livonia Construction....
I want something with my name though, so people know damn right that i did it.
what are some thoughts?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A brand name, ie: Livonia, can be just as strong as your own name.:thumbsup:

I think it would be cool to use your Grand Pa's name....:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

griz said:


> A brand name, ie: Livonia, can be just as strong as your own name.:thumbsup:
> 
> I think it would be cool to use your Grand Pa's name....:thumbsup:


i think it would be cool too!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't be to specific with your name. I was and am actually changing it for the 2013 Year.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I like gpas name. It's different. Hope I don't offend anyone, but I hate company names like Bills contacting or Joes construction. They just sound un-thoughtful.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I had that same issue. When I decided to go solo, I called it rental rehab. It just fit. Someone wanted the name, I sold it, started using Kramer & Son. Eventually the rental retard flaked out and I bought the company back.

I like it because it seems more proffesional, plus my goals are to be huge in the rental market.

Plus if I die, the company doesn't. Why would joe blow want with my name?? Dont rule out an impersonal name.


----------



## R1ch24 (Nov 28, 2012)

im going throu the same thing, i want somthing with my name on........


----------



## R1ch24 (Nov 28, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> I had that same issue. When I decided to go solo, I called it rental rehab. It just fit. Someone wanted the name, I sold it, started using Kramer & Son. Eventually the rental retard flaked out and I bought the company back.
> 
> I like it because it seems more proffesional, plus my goals are to be huge in the rental market.
> 
> Plus if I die, the company doesn't. Why would joe blow want with my name?? Dont rule out an impersonal name.


now you got me thinking.........


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

If you name it after a town the search engines love you.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

List it as (YOURNAME) ENTERPRISES with the FEDS. You can always DBA (do business as) with other names if you company grows, changes, or adds departments. Say, for instace, you start with framing, and want to build and brand a cabinet line, or have a seperate concrete crew you can use different names under the same EIN. 

I don't know if canada works the same as here though. My EIN and tax numbers are listed as R. Wendall Artisans, but I do business as "Ryan's Remodeling", but I am working on a proprietary product line that will be known as another name, but all under the same tax registry.

Just a thought for you.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Don't be to specific with your name. I was and am actually changing it for the 2013 Year.


too specific? As in, construction over carpentry?


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> too specific? As in, construction over carpentry?


I actually regret the "remodeling" in my name as I continue to grow

"construction" covers a wider market


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> too specific? As in, construction over carpentry?


Well mine is exteriors but I am looking at getting into interiors as well.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well mine is exteriors but I am looking at getting *into interiors* as well.


pun intended :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Nick, I am going through the same issue right now. I have yet to throw my name into the registry search, but I am avoiding the use of my name in the company name. My name will be on the second line on my business card, and am not too sure yet if it will be a proprietorship, or an LLC.
How about NGC Enterprises for yourself?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

"Cornholio's Construction" has a nice ring to it. :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ro sham bo roofing


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't have a name with any meaning whatsoever. Marketing companies do this all the time.

"Pickle construction" as an example.

Logo can be an actual pickle. It may sound weird but it's very easy to remember. It's simple to say. You could have a mascot in parades dressed as a pickle.

Apple computer did this. Blackberry phones did this. 

People don't remember half the names people call themselves in construction. I met a really good carpenter/GC the other day. I don't remember his business name because it was stupid and complicated. I just know his name was John. Had he called himself something like Elf construction and gave me a business card with an Elf on it I would of remembered it. I could of googled it. Instead, I have no idea how on earth I could figure out how to get a hold of him. All I remember is his logo was a house like 99.9% of every contractor.

I'd pick an object or a shape or a noun as my name with one or two syllables only. 

There's a local company called AppleDrywalll here. Everybody knows the name but for the other 20 drywallers in the area nobody has a clue what they are called.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I agree with the others, using your personal name is a mistake.
Like oco said make it easy to remember


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

exactly why I love rental rehab. keep it simple stoopid.









how about razzledazz remodeling? lol

Heroic homebuilders?

Hungry handymen?

The right siders?

Hardcore Hauling?

I can go on and on....

PPF Construction (picture perfect framing)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

J F said:


> *"Cornholio's Construction" *has a nice ring to it. :whistling


What else would it be:blink:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

How 'bout something like...
Not just sheds.
Sheds to chalets.

Or if you use your name...
In the Nick of time construction company.
The knights who say Nick contracting.

But, don't forget about nickgraudscarpentry...
What do you have, about half a year invested there? How's the traffic?
Something to keep in mind.

Good luck,
D.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Diamond D. said:


> How 'bout something like...
> Not just sheds.
> Sheds to chalets.
> 
> ...


my website gets alot of views and i actually got a job from there.
Maybe even Great Canadian Construction?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck Nick, keep checking the registry and trademark listings...I just bombed on my name attempt. Section 9 is already taken by an Estimating Co. in Southern BC, and also by a design firm in Toronto.
Check these links, they should help a bit.:

http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/icgc.nsf/eng/h_07064.html

http://www.reg.ca/indexen.html


----------



## Ron Pestone (Nov 22, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> So for the new year i am starting to brainstorm some ideas for my sole proprietorship that i will register.
> Need something unique, catchy and self explanatory.
> I was think N.Grauds Carpentry, or Construction
> I mean carpentry is more specific, but construction..
> ...


Initals are easy to remember and never get you in trouble.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Don't have a name with any meaning whatsoever. Marketing companies do this all the time.
> 
> "Pickle construction" as an example.
> 
> ...


Chris would get a real kick outta it if i named it pickle construction :whistling :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Allright, I'm ready to take a little heat for what I'm about about to say because you are CT's golden child. I hope you understand it's only my opinion, and not meant to criticise, but to help.

The name of your company should be "no one is better than me construction".

I may be way out of line, but best I can tell from your posts, you're 17-20 years old. You're knowledgeable at what you do, ahead of the rest in your group. You have a hunger for framing.

You also think you are the cat's meow.

But you have no idea what you don't know. You are certain you are ready to make the jump into self employment. 

It is my opinion you will greatly limit your abilities if you decide to work for yourself at such an age instead of spending time apprenticing, and then being a journeyman working beside quality master carpenters.

Best of luck whatever you do.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Allright, I'm ready to take a little heat for what I'm about about to say because you are CT's golden child. I hope you understand it's only my opinion, and not meant to criticise, but to help.
> 
> The name of your company should be "no one is better than me construction".
> 
> ...


I don't think im the ****,
I am not going fully self employed, i am doing my apprenticeship, the reason i want to register a name is so that i can get my GL insurance and do all these side jobs i get, legally. Not gonna make the big leap yet.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> I don't think im the ****,
> I am not going fully self employed, i am doing my apprenticeship, the reason i want to register a name is so that i can get my GL insurance and do all these side jobs i get, legally. Not gonna make the big leap yet.


Do not do side jobs in addition to working for someone. That is a foolish mistake.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Do not do side jobs in addition to working for someone. That is a foolish mistake.


I've done it this far, besides it don't interfere with my other job, and i can work whenever, because im still in school


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> I don't think im the ****,
> I am not going fully self employed, i am doing my apprenticeship, the reason i want to register a name is so that i can get my GL insurance and do all these side jobs i get, legally. Not gonna make the big leap yet.




I didn't say you thought you were the ****.
Cat's meow doesn't have to go in the litter box.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> I didn't say you thought you were the ****.
> Cat's meow doesn't have to go in the litter box.


oh,
well i guess i sort of do actually, i mean, find another kid my age with comparable work ethic, dedication and knowledge? Not many out there :whistling


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Do not do side jobs in addition to working for someone. That is a foolish mistake.


I agree. The biggest problem that I have had with doing this is that you end up not giving one of the two jobs the attention they need and that can end up making the job cost you.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> I didn't say you thought you were the ****.
> Cat's meow doesn't have to go in the litter box.


FramingPro comes up with a lot of ****:no:


Pro come up with a banging young name, Like over here the youth have great pride on where they're from so the "East Side Bois" do a lot of framing:thumbsup: And back in the day Rafter Rats did a lot of work. And the ever Famous Caviler Construction because when he started out he and his crew got to the job in a caviler car:clap: tools in the trunk:thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> oh,
> well i guess i sort of do actually, i mean, find another kid my age with comparable work ethic, dedication and knowledge? Not many out there :whistling


Nick a Customer doesn't give a damn how old you are. I think it's possible that having a whole forum full of people falling all over themselves to give you praise all the time might be having an effect on you. If I had the hand holding you get when I was 14 I'd have been the same as you. And I'm willing to bet that there are many, many guys on here who would have excelled in your position too.

My $.02


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

JT Wood said:


> Nick a Customer doesn't give a damn how old you are. I think it's possible that having a whole forum full of people falling all over themselves to give you praise all the time might be having an effect on you. If I had the hand holding you get when I was 14 I'd have been the same as you. And I'm willing to bet that there are many, many guys on here who would have excelled in your position too.
> 
> My $.02


that is a very valid point


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> that is a very valid point


And that's a very humble reply:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cornholio&Crew:clap:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Cornholio&Crew:clap:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Picking a name was one of the toughest parts of starting up- I agonized over it. Like others have said I'm a corporation so if I don't like my name I can use a DBA (which I did). My corp. name is Thayer Precision Carpentry Inc. I planned on doing mostly framing but it didn't turn out that way so I quickly filed a DBA as IronGate builders- I live in Iron county and it's know as the gateway to the national parks.

Ps
I still get about 2-3 calls a month asking if I build iron decorative gates


----------



## AirKingFS (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm with the guys suggesting you go for something unconventional and memorable instead of traditional. 

Livonia beats NGC, but you'll have a much easier time staying in people's minds and standing out from the crowd if you go for something stickier like "The Frame Tamer" or "Little Giant Construction."


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

AirKingFS said:


> I'm with the guys suggesting you go for something unconventional and memorable instead of traditional.
> 
> Livonia beats NGC, but you'll have a much easier time staying in people's minds and standing out from the crowd if you go for something stickier like "The Frame Tamer" or "Little Giant Construction."


"Little Giant Construction"

I love it!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Ron Pestone said:


> Initals are easy to remember and never get you in trouble.


For example, LOL Had lots of experience with this set
WDA ....

We're Dumd Aes
We're done already
Will Do anything
Wisconsin Dope Addict
Waukesha Drug Addict
Waupun Dick Addict

....The list is long

Choose wisely my friend :whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Just a suggestion, kind of like a child's name, you don't want someone on the other end of the phone saying "can you spell that for me" ten gazillion times" By the time you are 30, you are going to say "why did I pick that name?" Like Oconomowoc Plumbing :whistling :laughing: Of course Mike's is per town and everyone knows how to spell it. 

I am sure there are many views on "why name it this way and that way" but I made a decision a few years ago for my cabinetry business that my name was NOT on it. Salmon Falls is right down the street, there's an architect firm with the same "Salmon Falls" so it's recognizable, and I don't have to spell it to anyone. 

I do, however, see the benefit of a name that has been around for a long time and your grandfather's business name could already be recognizable in the construction community. It could work in your favor for marketing, showing honor to your grandfather.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Or.....Framing Pro :whistling


----------



## darrell0263 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Company Name*

Lots of good ideas. Someone may have already mentioned this but something you may also want to consider about using personal name as the company name is how it may affect your ability to sell the company later if you wanted to. Someone who wanted to buy your company and customer base would be faced with owning a company with someone else's name on it or have to change the name and lose the business recognition. Something to think about. Good luck.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

darrell0263 said:


> Lots of good ideas. Someone may have already mentioned this but something you may also want to consider about using personal name as the company name is how it may affect your ability to sell the company later if you wanted to. Someone who wanted to buy your company and customer base would be faced with owning a company with someone else's name on it or have to change the name and lose the business recognition. Something to think about. Good luck.


That's exactly why I picked mine. However, I'm not sure there is much of a market to buy a framing company. Not sure of the scope Nick is looking at.

Atlas Shrugged. Good book.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Livonia Construction, Est. 1945


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Nick's Brokeback Carpentry


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Livonia Construction, Est. 1945


wait did you find someone with that name?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Nick's Brokeback Carpentry


omg here we go again :laughing::laughing::laughing:
when i look that up your number comes up


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Your sister still supports you


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> wait did you find someone with that name?


Nope. Just a guess as to when gramps started


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Nick's Brokeback Carpentry


Ha! Lol


----------



## SFcontractor (Mar 8, 2012)

I appreciate it when a sub or general contractor has a professional sounding name as in not childish or "clever". We have a local finish carpenter whose company name is Knotty Hole Woodworking. I refuse to hire him based on the name because the last thing I want to do in a client meeting is tell the client that one of my subs, Knotty Hole Woodworking is messing up on the job... They will instantly wonder why I hired a group of guys with a middle school attitude to do the finish work. They could do excellent work but I am not willing to sound like a fool in front of my clients because a sub has a stupid name.

Stick to a last name or location followed by Construction or General Contractors.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

How about Framing Pros 
Tagline " we build stuff fo Ho's " 

(kidding of course)


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Frame and Fortune carpentry


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am seriously considering stealing the pickle idea. 

Pickle builders. Where being in a pickle is a great thing..


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I go by "outlaw framing"
It just feels right. I think it sounds smooth.
Do you think it suits me?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> I go by "outlaw framing"
> It just feels right. I think it sounds smooth.
> Do you think it suits me?


:no:

Likely disqualifies you often.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Village People Contracting - starring Nick the Head Contractor


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Mercenary Contracting.

"When the money runs out, so do we."


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

:laughing:


Chris Johnson said:


> Village People Contracting - starring Nick the Head Contractor


:laughing:That is so wrong.:laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Village People Contracting - starring Nick the Head Contractor


Just because he's too young to know anything about these Village People:whistling
A group of very gay men :surrender:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


FramingPro said:


> gangnam style construction, get tons of hits.
> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh sexy framing op op op op op op oppa gangnam style


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Village People Contracting - starring Nick the Head Contractor


you are so bad omg :laughing:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh alright, you can be Pro ICF II Inc


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

My options i am considering as of now
Livonia Carpentry
Livonia Construction
N.Grauds Carpentry
Great Canadian Carpentry
Frame and Fortune Carpentry
NGC enterprises
NGC Ltd


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Of those I vote for Livonia Construction.

Putting carpentry in the name may restrict you in future. You may not want to expand into other areas now, but what if your son chooses a different trade?

The other ones are way too vague. Frame and fortune screams high dollar. We're gonna frame for a fortune


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Is Livonia a town or a family name? Either way, I vote Livonia Construction


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> So for the new year i am starting to brainstorm some ideas for my sole proprietorship that i will register.
> Need something unique, catchy and self explanatory.
> I was think N.Grauds Carpentry, or Construction
> I mean carpentry is more specific, but construction..
> ...


so exactly WHAT do you do? besides anything


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

killerdecks said:


> so exactly WHAT do you do? besides anything


He's a builder of fine stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Stud Carpentry


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Man just go with FramingPro:thumbsup:


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

that's already taken, you don't want someonelses name

studs & rafters easy to spell unique


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

I've witnessed some crazy company names over the years, like:

Men with tools
Well Hung Doors
Sandman Construction (2 Arab guys in the truck)
Shed Headz
Hard Core Construction

Me and a friend have always joked around about starting a company called. Fugg Up Construction. What do you think?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My grandpas company name was his name, Builder. His signs said his name, then underneath , Builder or Build To Suit. 

For some reason I always dug the simplicity of it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been wanting to go with DWB Builders:blink: But can't come up with what DWB stands for other than Dirty White Boy:blink:


----------

